# Earth cables must not be looped



## tania77

I need to translate into Spanish the following sentence:
*Earth cables must not be looped *

Los cables de tierra no deben ser "curvados"???

Thank you in advance


----------



## Sherlockat

tania77 said:


> I need to translate into Spanish the following sentence:
> *Earth cables must not be looped *
> 
> Los cables de tierra no deben ser "curvados"???
> 
> Thank you in advance



Close: 'Los cables de tierra no deben ser anudados'


----------



## sibol

Hmm, yo diría " Los cables de tierra no deben formar bucles"

Las tres frases propuestas en español tienen significados diferentes, por lo menos para mi.
Más contexto sería útil.


----------



## moniquex

Yo apoyo a Sibol, cuando vi el nombre del thread pensé en "LOOPED = En Bucle"

Se necesita más contexto, ya que un cable en bucle o en loop es aquel que su entrada y salida van al mismo dispositivo y hacen circuito cerrado.

¿Van por ahi los tiros?


----------



## el_novato

Hola.

bucle, espira, anudado.

Esta es mi idea.

Con el contexto actual, me voy m'as por la idea de sherlockat.

Pienso que se refiere a la forma o arreglo que se evitar'a darle a los cables. Y dicha forma no de ser la de una *espira*, o que tengan *vueltas*. Imagino que es para evitar distorsiones o interacci'on con el campo magn'etico.


----------



## cocuyo

"Earth cables must not be looped" means that there must not be any _ground loop_ in the circuit. 

En castellano, "ground loop" es "bucle de masa".


----------



## tania77

​Añado un poco más de contexto, veamos si ayuda. Gracias a todos.

All enclosures, including doors, will be adequately earthed in accordance with current earthing practices. 
*Earth cables must not be looped 
*


----------



## Jom

Hola:

Creo que se refiere a que en la instalación se deben evitar los "bucles de tierra", causantes de interferencias en instalaciones de audio y Circuito Cerrado de Televisión.


----------



## cocuyo

#3 por sibol es correcto y un técnico lo tiene que entender.


----------



## el_novato

cocuyo said:


> #3 por sibol es correcto y un técnico lo tiene que entender.



loop = bucle, espira

Dependiendo de la zona geogr'afica, el t'ecnico interpretar'a la palabra como "bucle" o "espira". En ciertas zonas de M'exico, se pueden entender ambas palabras. En el sur, "me parece" que se utiliza m'as la palabra "espira" que bucle (espero que alg'un t'ecnico del sur de M'exico nos afirme o niegue esto).

Saludos.


----------



## capitas

Creo que originalmente está mal expresado.
Creo que lo que intenta decir es que "no se puede dar tierra a una masa desde otra masa" . Es un concepto técnico, y una norma en tomas de tierra, de forma que no se puede dar tierra desde otra masa (bucle figurado, Earth cables must not be looped), sino directamente desde la red de tierras.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

capitas said:


> Creo que originalmente está mal expresado.
> Creo que lo que intenta decir es que "no se puede dar tierra a una masa desde otra masa" . Es un concepto técnico, y una norma en tomas de tierra, de forma que no se puede dar tierra desde otra masa (bucle figurado, Earth cables must not be looped), sino directamente desde la red de tierras.


Coincido plenamente con esta interpretación.


----------



## tania77

gracias a todos por vuestras contribuciones.


----------



## sibol

No creo que sea  una cuestión de denominación  geográfica. Y  tampoco tiene que ver con  la forma que adopte el cable. La terminología (*loop* en inglés, *bucle* en español está muy asentada en la literatura, y en el habla cotidiana dentro del sector para este concepto). Me sorprendió que fuera del contexto técnico específico, no.

No tiene mucho sentido en este contexto técnico prevenir a un profesional del sector para que no ate, haga nudos, ó espiras con un cable de tierra. Eso se da por supuesto. Para no entrar en detalles técnicos. Si a mí alguien en mi trabajo me dice esto, sólo puedo pensar de él dos cosas: 


A) Que está bromeando.
B) Que no tiene ni idea. (No hace falta ser un absoluto neófito. Algún ingeniero recién graduado  puede caer en este grupo. Se hace el más absoluto silencio. Hasta que alguien salta con otro tema para romper el hielo).

(Por favor, no os molestéis. Estoy hablando, siempre, dentro del gremio. Y pongo este ejemplo para que veáis  el significado tan específico que tienen estas palabras). 

Sin entrar en detalles técnicos, Se pueden formar bucles (loops) con cables rectísimos. Es el concepto topológico lo que cuenta no la forma del cable en sí.


----------



## capitas

Sibol:
ha quedado perfectamente claro lo que crees que NO QUIERE DECIR, pero muy confuso lo que realmente SIN BUCLES significa.
¿puedes explicarlo para los que no tenemos ni idea?


----------



## sibol

Lo intentaré. Tengo una imagen visual, y procedimental de esto. Nuca lo había verbalizado. Aquí  sí que una imagen valdría más que mil palabras 

En el caso concreto del  texto que se está traduciendo. El cable de tierra une unos cubículos metálicos (enclosures)-puertas incluidas- con una pica de cobre clavada en la tierra (tierra).

 El cable transporta algo. En este caso una corriente. Si la corriente tiene algún camino de retornar al punto de partida se formaría un bucle.   
El camino de esta corriente tiene que ser directo del cubículo a tierra. Tampoco puede dirigirse a tierra pasando a través de otro cubículo. Formaría un bucle en su camino a tierra a través de este último cubículo. Como tú bien has expresado en tu post.

Una imagen que ayudaría bastante es imaginar una topología en estrella. Con la tierra en el centro y los cubículos en los extremos. Sin bucles en ningún lado de esa topología. Quizá de ahí el nombre sin bucles. 

Quizá el quid de la cuestión está en pensar en la topología entera de toda la instalación más que en el propio cable en sí. No debe haber bucles en ningún punto de esta topología.


----------



## capitas

No se si estamos enrevesando la cuestión más que aclarándosela a los demás.
En todo caso, creo que ahora está más claro.
Creo que el problema está en la propia frase en inglés: en ciertas topologías (estructuras metálicas enterradas, redes equipotenciales en instalaciones metálicas exteriores, etc) el concepto de "bucle de tierra" es algo muy relativo: no se sabe si la propia red de tierras da tierra a la estructura metálica o es a la inversa, y eso suponiendo que no hay varias "redes de tierras"distribuidas".
Agree with you at all: The best translation is "No debe haber bucles en los cables de tierra".


----------



## moniquex

Esta es la razón principal por la cual los cables no deben formar bucles:



> El sistema de protección está basado, principalmente, en no permitir la existencia
> de tensiones entre diferentes masas metálicas o entre éstas y el suelo, superiores
> a 24 V en viviendas y locales húmedos, o 50 V en locales secos. Estos
> valores son los máximos que puede soportar el cuerpo humano sin peligro de
> lesiones graves.



Este .pdf es cortito (solo 33 páginas) si las personas están interesadas en saber términos sobre este tema es bueno tenerlo en cuenta ya que tiene conceptos y términos que sabemos como funcionan en inglés y que solo con la explicación en español podremos localizar el término que buscamos con facilidad:

http://www.marcombo.com/Descargas/8496334147-INSTALACIONES ELÉCTRICAS DE INTERIOR/UNIDAD 10.pdf


----------



## cocuyo

Para hacer la traducción no es necesario saber lo que significa "bucle de tierra" para un técnico. Es suficiente saber que "Earth loop" y "bucle de tierra" corresponden perfectamente. 

La topología de un sistema puede ser estrella o cadena, y la estrella puede tener las ramas en forma de cadena. Si entre dos ramas de tal topología se conecta la tierra de una a la otra, se forma un "bucle de tierra"; exactamente lo que no se permite. Tambien, si entre algún aparato en el sistema se hace también otra conexión a tierra independiente, se forma un bucle de tierra. En sistemas suele haber dos tipos de tierra, tierra de protección, que refiere a la red eléctrica, y el otro es tierra de señal, que puede ser flotante. Es posible, pero no es necesario, que los dos sistemas tengan un punto común. En ningún caso aquellos sistemas deben formar bucles. 

Es preferible, en el caso de operación normal, que no fluya corriente por la tierra.


----------

